
Contagious Cancer in Shellfish Is Spreading Across The Atlantic - vo2maxer
https://www.cuimc.columbia.edu/news/contagious-cancer-shellfish-spreading-across-atlantic
======
vo2maxer
A single clonal lineage of transmissible cancer identified in two marine
mussel species in South America and Europe
[https://elifesciences.org/articles/47788](https://elifesciences.org/articles/47788)

